

Peter Thiel's Breakout Labs Turns More Science Projects Into Businesses   - Eduardo3rd
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/04/17/peter-thiels-breakout-labs-turns-more-science-projects-into-businesses/

======
jgalt212
should I read this? More often than not I regret reading any forbes.com link
because a. they've dumbed down the material so much there's no there there, or
b. the article was written by the subject's PR team.

